# Honda EU300is crankcase pressure



## FLMuddder (Apr 18, 2017)

*My grandfather purchased a Honda EU3000is generator in the last couple years and has been using it trouble free at his camp right up until the last few weeks. The generator would randomly shut off maintenance is done religiously and oil is checked before any operation but lately he has noticed that it has a lot of crankcase pressure even after shutting it off and checking the oil you can hear the pressure escaping. My question is is that normal on these generators and if not is there common fix?

Thank you in advance for your help!*


----------



## cmartyn (Mar 17, 2017)

This doesn't make any sense. The engine's crankcase is vented to the valve cover directly with a hole about 1/4" in diameter in-between the valve pushrods. If, in the unlikely event, the little popper was stuck in the valve cover, or the hole in the valve galley was clogged, there are many other small cracks where air would escape from. Opening the oil fill cap would completely depressurize it for sure.


----------

